# where is my period...??????



## lorilou (May 9, 2003)

Im now late by 4 days and I always start on day 25 or 26. Ive taken two pregnancy tests, both negative and my husband had a vasectomy years ago so don't see how Im pregnant. i have cramps but can;t tell if its the ibs-c or my female stuff. any advice or ideas whats going on? im 38 . is it too early to start menopuase stuff? also my boobs hurt like crazy...????


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

38 is a time when some woman start having hormonal issues that can make them less regular than usual. Perimenopause rather than full menopause.If it doesn't come soon or this keeps up it would be worth getting checked out at the doctors. A fair number of health issues can also cause period problems and you want to find out if it is just hormonal flux issues or something else that needs to be treated.K.


----------



## kazzy3 (Apr 11, 2003)

Hi lorilou. I'm 41 and my periods are occasionally irregular, this started in my late 30's as well. I normally go about a 26 day cycle, but this month it came on day 35. Stress can play a part as well. Don't worry, it could just be a little late and show up any minute. If not relax and if it happens for another cycle check with your doc. Take care.


----------



## lorilou (May 9, 2003)

Thanks all who posted. well finally, a week late, it came. who knows?mjust glad its here so Im not alwasy waiting na dnot knowing when its coming.


----------

